# LED Replacement for G24-Q3 Lamps



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> I have a customer that has recessed lights that use the G24-Q3 quad base CFL lamps. They want to explore replacing them with LED. I only found a couple of places that have these and the information is sketchy at best.
> So I have some questions concerning this.
> 
> 1) Have any of you tried an LED replacement for these?
> ...


We are working on starting a lighting retrofit and they have 2 lamp 26 watt 4 pin cfl recessed cans and I have found a led replacement by maxlite that you wire around the ballast. I haven't started any of the work yet (we start Tuesday) I can upload some pictures when we get started.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> We are working on starting a lighting retrofit and they have 2 lamp 26 watt 4 pin cfl recessed cans and I have found a led replacement by maxlite that you wire around the ballast. I haven't started any of the work yet (we start Tuesday) I can upload some pictures when we get started.


So you just use line voltage, bypassing the ballast, to the lamp?
Do the lamps you mention have an internal driver?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> So you just use line voltage, bypassing the ballast, to the lamp?
> Do the lamps you mention have an internal driver?


Yes they are built in. Just wire straight to the socket base. I make sure to make a label stating that there is line voltage at the socket.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Yes they are built in. Just wire straight to the socket base. I make sure to make a label stating that there is line voltage at the socket.


With a 4-pin I imagine only two of the pins require voltage?

Do you have a link to the LED lamps you're going to use?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

It says it's only good for an 18 watt replacement but I have tried them with replacing 26 watt cfl lamps and they look great. Like I said I'll get you some pictures of the job. 

http://m.prolighting.com/7plg24qled...TA3Cu6ozM3OSAffW1-oowFp8DFwsQrNJDIxoCXY_w_wcB


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I apologize that link is for a 3500k lamp. I am using 4200k. They look a great deal brighter.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> I apologize that link is for a 3500k lamp. I am using 4200k. They look a great deal brighter.


The CFL that are in there now are 3500K so that's cool!

Still, bring on the pics, I like pics!


----------



## BulbmartDepot (Jan 19, 2015)

These should do the trick


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*LED replacement lamps*

Check out the Helen lamp, no ballast bypass.


http://www.lunera.com/helenlamp/


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> The CFL that are in there now are 3500K so that's cool!
> 
> Still, bring on the pics, I like pics!


We didn't get started today like I thought. We are going out in the morning to get going on it. I will send the pics over to you.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> We didn't get started today like I thought. We are going out in the morning to get going on it. I will send the pics over to you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you mock something like this into place with some double sided tape?
If they likey, then hopefully they'll agree on changing them all out with proper fixtures. It only makes 670 lumens, so it could possibly be acceptable for one lamp in terms of output. It would be satisfactory for 2 lamp if it's only grotesquely overlit, but it's possible that there's a commercial version that'll do the job. I don't really pay attention to what LED products are out there. 

www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Elec...-LED-Trim-90-CRI-2700K-CER6730AWH27/204726945

If you use LED drop-ins, you can wreck the beam pattern and have a bunch of artifacts, so I wouldn't. If you look at the size of 16W 1000 ish lumen consumer drop-in bulbs, you'll see how big the heat sink is. I'd be worried about long term reliability for a lamp that has to fit the foot print of a CFL. 

CFL cans have absolutely terrible efficiency. In 30-35 lm/W range. The fixture loses half the light and CFLs aren't too efficient to begin with and CFLs have sufficient lumen degradation that LEDs can actually compete with them. Pin CFLs and their ballasts are rather costly, so the LED can fixture is most likely acceptably affordable. 

I'd push for retrofit fixtures to avoid heat issues. The huge advantage is that the bell jar isn't just a cosmetic piece. Since they don't have to make it fit into the foot print of CFL, they can thermally connect the shell to the LEDs so the whole fixture warms up and spread the heat. This is one of the notable exception where LEDs can provide a genuine 50% reduction with same lumen delivery. You can also use a motion detector now even if it was unacceptable before, because you eliminate the 1 1/2 second lag.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

*Where's the Pics*

Hey 3D Electric, where's the pics you promised?:whistling2:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Hey 3D Electric, where's the pics you promised?:whistling2:


Sorry just been busy. We finished those lights already so I will stop by and get the pics in a bit


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Sorry just been busy. We finished those lights already so I will stop by and get the pics in a bit


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry it's taken so long. Here you go! The left is still out. Then next is a two lamp 26 watt cfl. Then finally far right is a led replacement. 10.5 watt led maxlite


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Sorry it's taken so long. Here you go! The left is still out. Then next is a two lamp 26 watt cfl. Then finally far right is a led replacement. 10.5 watt led maxlite


Thanks! That LED looks great. I tried to order just one for my customer to try before buying more. The site from the link you gave me said free shipping, but when I went to check out it said $11.44!

The site is very poorly done as I couldn't find anywhere that said the quantity you had to buy before the S/H would be less or free.:no:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Thanks! That LED looks great. I tried to order just one for my customer to try before buying more. The site from the link you gave me said free shipping, but when I went to check out it said $11.44!
> 
> The site is very poorly done as I couldn't find anywhere that said the quantity you had to buy before the S/H would be less or free.:no:


They're just like household Light emitting decoration bulbs with 2-pin base in place of Edison base. It says ballast bypass, which means you wire 120 or 277 directly to the socket.


----------

